# Rear Speaker Not Working 5.1



## ajay2003 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I have windows 7. Motherboard ASUS P8H61-M LX sound card is an integrated Realtek ALC887 8-Channel Audio CODEC. Picked up the Creative SBS A520 speaker system. Every speaker works in its correct spot during test. But when i play music rear speaker not working. Any idea on what it could be? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gollum (Mar 12, 2012)

update the audio card drivers and also try another player which has stereo to surround upmixing capability.


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 12, 2012)

drivers updated, different players checked nothing happen. But noticed one thing today that very low and distorted sound coming from rear speaker
thanks for ur reply


----------



## Gollum (Mar 13, 2012)

in windows 7 audio properties. go to advanced/enhancements. select speaker fill.
windows xp well not have this issue.


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 13, 2012)

Already set 
tel me one thing in 5.1 all the speaker give equal  sound or there is some difference like sound of lead singer come only from front speaker.
after changing some setting i got sound from rear speaker but only music comes out from rear speaker not the singer sound


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 13, 2012)

voice/dialogue comes from center speaker, ambient sounds from side/rear speakers, and music/main recordings from front speakers. of these, the side/rears are generally low-powered, since their purpose is to create 'ambience' and envelop the user rather than muddle with the main sound output from the fronts.


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks a lot 
Now can i create 3d effect from my 5.1


----------

